# Another INTJ...



## Decon

How exsitential. :dry: 

Anyways, Hello all who choose to read. My name is Decon, and I'm a graffiti artist. It also means that I do party, which means I drink and smoke pot as well. But besides that, if I'm not drunk, or stoned, or both, I can help others with relationship advice, and life situations. Basically, I'm good at helping others with others. I'm not your typical INTJ in the sense that about every other day, I want to go out and meet people. Not new people, but friends and the like. I also don't talk about trying to take over the world (joking or otherwise). I actually want to work for a non profit that helps others, so I have dedicated my life to helping others. Besides that, I'm your typical INTJ.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Welcome!  That's awesome that you're a graffiti artist, it seems like it'd be fun work. Do ya like it?
Anyways, I don't think you're alone in the drinking or smoking pot thing here. I know many on this forum, including myself, who do as well.
It sounds like you have some F in you, haha 
I'm also kinda similar in the sense that I like getting out and meeting friends, it's just the sad truth that most of the plans never go through, so I spend a lot of my time on here, lol. :blushed:
Anyways, it sounds like you'll like it here. Welcome again 

Oh yeah, I wanna see some of your graffiti you've done


----------



## Decon

Selvagem said:


> Welcome!  That's awesome that you're a graffiti artist, it seems like it'd be fun work. Do ya like it?
> Anyways, I don't think you're alone in the drinking or smoking pot thing here. I know many on this forum, including myself, who do as well.
> It sounds like you have some F in you, haha
> I'm also kinda similar in the sense that I like getting out and meeting friends, it's just the sad truth that most of the plans never go through, so I spend a lot of my time on here, lol. :blushed:
> Anyways, it sounds like you'll like it here. Welcome again
> 
> Oh yeah, I wanna see some of your graffiti you've done


Yeah, another thing I forgot to mention, is that I'm romantic as well. One quote I keep written down and hidden is:"I have nothing, but I have everything when I have you." 

About the graffiti thing, I mostly do it on paper, but I've just started getting back into it after a six month depression.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Decon said:


> Yeah, another thing I forgot to mention, is that I'm romantic as well. One quote I keep written down and hidden is:"I have nothing, but I have everything when I have you."
> 
> About the graffiti thing, I mostly do it on paper, but I've just started getting back into it after a six month depression.


Hehe. Just outta curiosity, do you have a weak T / strong F?

Oh, that's cool though. Not the depression part though... depression sucks, really bad


----------



## Decon

Selvagem said:


> Hehe. Just outta curiosity, do you have a weak T / strong F?
> 
> Oh, that's cool though. Not the depression part though... depression sucks, really bad


Well, the test I took, said my T was a 96/100. But I think that was wrong. It's mostly the fact that I'm very well balanced with types. I basically am a chameleon with little to no consequences.


----------



## Nightriser

The test works best for polarized preferences, I think. When you don't have a strong preference one way or another, you have some oddities. Nonetheless, typical or atypical, welcome. We all have quirks. No one is expected to fit into a box.


----------



## εmptε

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Decon

nightriser13 said:


> The test works best for polarized preferences, I think. When you don't have a strong preference one way or another, you have some oddities. Nonetheless, typical or atypical, welcome. We all have quirks. No one is expected to fit into a box.


Very true. So I guess it's not as weird as it sounds to be a romantic INTJ who wants to help others as a career.


----------



## Nightriser

Only as weird as an INTP who tries to be tactful as well as honest and direct. :wink:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Decon said:


> How exsitential. :dry:
> 
> Anyways, Hello all who choose to read. My name is Decon, and I'm a graffiti artist. It also means that I do party, which means I drink and smoke pot as well. But besides that, if I'm not drunk, or stoned, or both, I can help others with relationship advice, and life situations. Basically, I'm good at helping others with others. I'm not your typical INTJ in the sense that about every other day, I want to go out and meet people. Not new people, but friends and the like. I also don't talk about trying to take over the world (joking or otherwise). I actually want to work for a non profit that helps others, so I have dedicated my life to helping others. Besides that, I'm your typical INTJ.


Another INTJ is welcomed as always. Rare member of a selective private collective. Enjoy the discussions and do not drink too much of the punch. lol. Have fun. NephilimAzrael.


----------



## cryptonia

ooh cool stuff. It's not every day you get an INTJ who wants to just help people with their life (although I suspect you'll get very sick of the politics of most non-profit organizations if you learn about them before going to work for them)... so cool.

lol there's some huge conspiracy with the INFPs on this board that the T preference makes people cold and uncaring. The T/F preference has nothing to do with that... but no matter how many times someone says it, it always seems like there's someone else who hasn't seen it (or doesn't believe it). Glad to have you around, though.


----------



## Decon

cryptonia said:


> ooh cool stuff. It's not every day you get an INTJ who wants to just help people with their life (although I suspect you'll get very sick of the politics of most non-profit organizations if you learn about them before going to work for them)... so cool.
> 
> lol there's some huge conspiracy with the INFPs on this board that the T preference makes people cold and uncaring. The T/F preference has nothing to do with that... but no matter how many times someone says it, it always seems like there's someone else who hasn't seen it (or doesn't believe it). Glad to have you around, though.


 
Thank you. I'm glad to be an exception to the rule. Also, as I said before, another thing most people assume is that if you're an I, you're not very social. I like to see my friends and party and hang out, some people swaer I'm an extrovert.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Decon said:


> Thank you. I'm glad to be an exception to the rule. Also, as I said before, another thing most people assume is that if you're an I, you're not very social. I like to see my friends and party and hang out, some people swaer I'm an extrovert.


Yeah, I think that's a stereotype for introverts. I think it just means you need time along to recharge. At least that's what I got from it.


----------



## de l'eau salée

cryptonia said:


> lol there's some huge conspiracy with the INFPs on this board that the T preference makes people cold and uncaring. The T/F preference has nothing to do with that... but no matter how many times someone says it, it always seems like there's someone else who hasn't seen it (or doesn't believe it). Glad to have you around, though.


I'm guessing that was directed at me, lol.
Anyways though, I guess I was kinda stereotyping T/Fs. It all makes sense now, sorry hehe


----------



## snail

Glad you could join us, Decon! I thought you were an INTP. Either way, I'm sure you will like it here because there are plenty of interesting people. As for what cryptonia said about the F types mistrusting the Ts, I can't deny it entirely. I'm sure we will make an exception for you, just as we have for other T individuals who are legitimately exceptional. After all, we are all individuals, even those of us who like being described with a series of letters. We all seem to agree that the letters can't capture everything. There is still free will to consider.

...and, no, I think the comment was probably directed at me, because I still have little moments of bias left over despite much effort to align my authentic feelings with my ideal of tolerance among the types.


----------



## εmptε

snail said:


> Glad you could join us, Decon! I thought you were an INTP. Either way, I'm sure you will like it here because there are plenty of interesting people. As for what cryptonia said about the F types mistrusting the Ts, I can't deny it entirely. I'm sure we will make an exception for you, just as we have for other T individuals who are legitimately exceptional. After all, we are all individuals, even those of us who like being described with a series of letters. We all seem to agree that the letters can't capture everything. There is still free will to consider.
> 
> ...and, no, I think the comment was probably directed at me, because I still have little moments of bias left over despite much effort to align my authentic feelings with my ideal of tolerance among the types.


Just for the pure thought of knowing; Who would be on that list of Ts you trust? Neph, Daylight, and Trope? I don't think I would be on that list. I believe people see me as a untrustworthy guy, but I'd still like to know who on this site is on that list.


----------



## snail

I never consciously made a list, but there are plenty of Ts that I enjoy talking with even without having to trust them fully. Trust is a hard thing. Cryptonia, Trope, logan-prime, and several of my friends at GC are Ts that I would trust not to kill me in my sleep to cannibalize my body if they were starving. I would trust them in all matters. Some Ts have a strong code of honor, and those are trustworthy, at least to the limits of their value systems. For example, Nephy has proven to have a sense of honor, and I would trust him in certain areas. With time, I learn to trust anyone who makes morally sound decisions on a regular basis.


----------



## Decon

snail said:


> Glad you could join us, Decon! I thought you were an INTP. Either way, I'm sure you will like it here because there are plenty of interesting people. As for what cryptonia said about the F types mistrusting the Ts, I can't deny it entirely. I'm sure we will make an exception for you, just as we have for other T individuals who are legitimately exceptional. After all, we are all individuals, even those of us who like being described with a series of letters. We all seem to agree that the letters can't capture everything. There is still free will to consider.
> 
> ...and, no, I think the comment was probably directed at me, because I still have little moments of bias left over despite much effort to align my authentic feelings with my ideal of tolerance among the types.


 
Nope, just took the official one for part of career advisemnet. Gave me the result I have now.


----------



## εmptε

snail said:


> I never consciously made a list, but there are plenty of Ts that I enjoy talking with even without having to trust them fully. Trust is a hard thing. Cryptonia, Trope, logan-prime, and several of my friends at GC are Ts that I would trust not to kill me in my sleep to cannibalize my body if they were starving. I would trust them in all matters. Some Ts have a strong code of honor, and those are trustworthy, at least to the limits of their value systems. For example, Nephy has proven to have a sense of honor, and I would trust him in certain areas. With time, I learn to trust anyone who makes morally sound decisions on a regular basis.


Is this how all feelers think or just INFPs? I'm interested in knowing.


----------



## de l'eau salée

LiamWolf said:


> Is this how all feelers think or just INFJs? I'm interested in knowing.


Not really, no. I know this is probably dumb of me, but I consider F's more emotional and T's more logical, that's about it.


----------

